# Chewing shingles



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

What are you doing to correct her behavior? How much exercise is she getting? Has she gone to obedience classes? What is her daily routine like?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kellyguy (Mar 5, 2014)

I've had four goldens so far during the last 30 years and every one had a unique personality. My first boy, Rambo, was a high energy dog bred to be a field dog. I made a lot of mistakes in training Rambo because I didn't have the benefit of a trainer and the internet hadn't been invented yet. Rambo's major behavioral problems were counter surfing, and he destroyed more things by chewing them to shreds than I care to recount, including the armrests on the very first new couch I ever owned.
He still turned out to be an awesome dog.
What I've learned in the years since is that every one of Rambo's "faults" were essentially caused by my neglecting his early training, and for putting him in situations where he could learn inappropriate behavior.
Our lifestyle situation at the time with three kids, jobs, little league and other sports left little time to devote to Rambo when he needed it most, and being left to entertain himself, he chewed stuff to burn his nervous energy.
My advice, in a nutshell is that you can't put your dog out unsupervised ever and expect him to not chew whatever he can. He needs to be given appropriate chew toys and immediate correction when he tries to chew things he shouldn't. You can't do that if you don't have him where you are at all times. 
Since that isn't always possible, crate or x-pen in an area you can remove all inappropriate items from and where he'll still be part of the family. And make time for lot's of exercise to wear him out daily.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

I see a pattern of unsupervised dog that does not get enough attention and exercise - sorry to put is so bluntly. 
I think you have a full plate with the little ones and one on the way and the dog falls short of attention because of that. 

Somebody needs to make time for him, train him, exercise him. He is still a young dog learning and he will get into mischief as you have seen if left to his own without supervision.


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

Is she being put out there by herself away from the family? Goldens need to be part of their family--it's part of what makes them wonderful, they CRAVE human interaction. 

To put this in perspective for you--your Golden at this age needs at least an hour of exercise a day and training throughout the day. Exercise should include leash walks and running around the yard playing fetch or better yet, playdates with another young dog. She can be crated for naps but not left alone outside where she will be lonely and destructive due to stress.

We say it a lot around here: A tired dog is a good dog. Give her what she needs to be a good dog.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

I have three children and a husband who travels, I know how difficult it is most days to make time to train and exercise a young dog (my Ellie girl is about 18 months now). I'm guessing that when you all made the decision to get the puppy that it was a joint decision by you and your husband, he was on board? He's going to have to help you exercise the dog and it's going to have to be a daily commitment or the issues are not going to get better.

I recommend an obedience class, take your dog to get a CGC - Canine Good Citizen certificate from an obedience club. That will be a good place to find other folks with nice young dogs you can arrange a puppy play date with. YOu can also ask around to neighbors and friends of your kids' etc. I have stopped complete strangers walking in my neighborhood to ask about their dog and see if a play date could be arranged. I have made new friends this way. 

Your dog needs more exercise that gets his heart rate up and also mental exercise which can be 5 or 10 minute training sessions to get him thinking. YOu can also play hide and seek games in the house, have the kids hide and go find them or hide a favorite toy and let the dog go find it ( you may have to help at first). It's a great game for a rainy day.

It would be better for the dog to be baby gated in the kitchen than left out back unattended to destroy your house. It's also something that can kill the dog if he ingests the wrong thing and it blocks his digestive tract.

Good luck with updating your puppy management strategy, it will be worth the effort I promise


----------



## Mswift1014 (Jul 27, 2014)

Thank you all for your feedback. Very much appreciated. 
Will try to answer all the questions:
So yes, my husband was in board to get the dog. I come from a dog family and my kids love animals... So getting one was a no brainer. I out her outside to go to the bathroom. She has to come back in via the deck. So in her waiting for me to let her in, sometimes only maybe 10 minutes, she will gnaw. Inside the house besides being hyped, naturally, she is totally manageable bc I only let her in when we are inside as well. If she gets my kids doll or whatever, she will promptly drop it bc I'm
There and in her until
She does. We do have. Baby gate up in the kitchen doorway which I keep her in a decent amount. Totally fine in there. Cool
And roomy. She has bones, toys, etc or just mainly naps in there. At night she happily goes into her crate and sleeps. So just the outdoor chewing my issue. To be honest, she could use more exercise. I do know that. She goes for up to 2 walks a day with my kids and me, and we play in the yard every day. Typically fetch. So she does get workouts but I'm
Sure could always use more. I have had a trainer multiple times and besides the chewing on outside, she's a good girl. Naughtiness of course like randomly steaming food and jumping on visitors, but we work on that.
I would love to gate off the deck, big it's pretty big so I don't know how feasible. But afraid then she would just start gnawing on the picket fence or garage shingles. She has balls, Frisbees, rope toys out there... But her thing is wood I guess! 
Again, appreciate all the feedback! Thank you.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

So to clarify, she is only outside unattended for short periods of time? Just waiting for you to let her in after a potty break?

Maybe try to correct her with noise? Everytime you see her chewing on something like the shingles, toss a can ful of pennies behind her (not to hit her). Make it so that a scary noise happens whenever she chews something she isn't supposed to. 
It sounds like she has a pretty good leave it command. Also maybe just watch her out there and if she starts to sniff at the deck say "leave it". Hopefully she will learn that is of limits


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

It seems like the answer is pretty simple: stop giving her unsupervised access to the things she's chewing. Since she's crate trained, you can use the crate for those 15-30 minute periods when you can't supervise her but you have to pay attention to something else, rather than leaving her outside. Supervise her during her outside time so you can interrupt her and redirect her to something else.

I wouldn't do anything that scares her or intimidates her. Sometimes that can lead to more chewing to displace the increased anxiety. I'd just interrupt her and then praise her when she puts her mouth on something appropriate, like one of her toys.

Exercise and stimulation can reduce the urge to chew too, though now that she has the bad habit, she'll probably keep doing it at least a little as long as she keeps getting chances to practice the habit.

Smart dogs typically need more than just backyard time. That can be good time to bond and to tucker a dog out, but without giving her puzzles to solve and new places to see, you may not be giving her the kind of mental workout that would reduce the urge to chew inappropriately.


----------



## kellyguy (Mar 5, 2014)

Just a thought, but I wonder if she's attracted to the wood she's chewing because it's cedar or redwood? Both are aromatic. If so, you could perhaps bring pieces of it inside to lure her into a situation where you could teach her leave it.


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

You got some great advice. You can't correct or train if you're not out there to supervise.

I'm in the same boat as you. 
My 2 can't be left out unsupervised because they eat / chew rocks, dig holes, and one engages in other unsavory behaviors. 

When I send them out to potty, I stay out and supervise, then bring them in when everyone's done.


----------



## Mswift1014 (Jul 27, 2014)

Thanks again for the tips. I guess my hard part is that with 2 small children, I cannot be outside every single time Fiona is let out. So I'm
Getting that I should simply let her out and promptly bring her back in after she goes to the bathroom. I guess I feel like she should be out in the fresh air and not always in house, or gates up in kitchen. But she may be telling me otherwise I guess. Some days I look out and she is lying down, totally enjoying the outdoors. I could use a loud noise when I do catch her chewing, or simply keep yelling or banging on window to abruptly stop her? 
Thx!


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

Your one year old golden is telling you she is not mature enough to be outside unsupervised as she makes some bad choices. Those choices can actually put her life at risk at worst as best just cost you a lot of money to fix the damage she is causing.

Think of it this way your girl is a preteen dog. If she was a preteen human child (ask yourself) would you let her go to a sleep over party without any parental supervision?

Also understand that our dogs brains pretty much don't go further in developement than at best a 5 year old most usually less than that.

Ask yourself ....Would you let your two year old outside by themselves for 20 minutes without supervision?


Ask yourself.........Would you scare your child with an air horn or bang on the window if you see them doing something you don't want them to do? 

Dogs don't generalize well when you aren't out there it changes the picture for the dog. You can't teach her if you aren't there. 

IMO, You either have to be outside with her or give her a separate safe area where she cannot get to those items. (the deck and shingles) fencing in a special part of the yard for her.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

I don't know how your deck is set up, but can you put a gate up so she doesn't have access to that area?

I agree that until she is proven reliable unsupervised outside, stop allowing her that freedom. I understand you want her to experience all that outside offers, but you can do that while outside with her. Let her and your kids enjoy outside time together. 

Please don't bang on the window. All that will teach her is to chew things out of sight of the window. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mswift1014 (Jul 27, 2014)

I wish I could block deck off, but out back door where I let her out is attached to deck. I even thought if I could block off deck somehow, she may just start chewing the garage shingles or picket fence ! 
Thanks again!


----------

